

Physics of the Impossible by Michio Kaku - brentr
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/books/reviews/physics-of-the-impossible-by-michio-kaku-859665.html

======
nirmal
I remember one day sitting around with my friend Matt when Kaku was on a
television program talking about how the unifying equation would be 1-inch
long. Without a moment's hesitation, Matt turned me and said, "If it's not he
can just use a smaller font."

------
paulleviss
Good article

